# For Sale - 240mm Martell Gyuto CPM-154



## Dave Martell (Feb 26, 2016)

*Stats*

Length - 240mm

Height (at heel) - 55mm

Steel - CPM-154 (Crucible Particle Metallurgy aka stainless powdered steel)

Hardness - Rc61-62

Handle Style - Yo (hidden tang western)

Handle Materials - Maple burl with African blackwood ferrule & G10 spacers




Price - *$550 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 27, 2016)

Really like the maple burl on this. At a glance I thought the Blackwood ferrule was horn. 

You must have a bit of a stash of maple as I also saw it on anther recent one.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2016)

Due to the whole family being sick this past week, and me losing 6 days of work as a result, I'm dropping the price on this knife in the hopes of it moving quickly....just need the $$ is all. 

Thanks for looking folks! 

New Price = *$450 *


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2016)

*SOLD*


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 2, 2016)

Congrats to the Buyer. I will admit to getting ready to place a call to Dave earlier today when I received an email that a back-ordered watch finally came in, and I still owed a balance on it. That knife was a great deal!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 2, 2016)

Such a sweet deal. I'm looking forward to playing with some Martells at the ECG this year. Glad someone grabbed it. Hope your family gets well soon Dave. My 8YO had the flu and pneumonia last week. Chest X rays, the whole nine yards. She's back on her feet now.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> Congrats to the Buyer. I will admit to getting ready to place a call to Dave earlier today when I received an email that a back-ordered watch finally came in, and I still owed a balance on it. That knife was a great deal!



Thanks David


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Such a sweet deal. I'm looking forward to playing with some Martells at the ECG this year. Glad someone grabbed it. Hope your family gets well soon Dave. My 8YO had the flu and pneumonia last week. Chest X rays, the whole nine yards. She's back on her feet now.




I hope your little one is doing better Dennis. It's tough when the kids are sick.


----------

